# Vitamin K & Clexane



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi,

Was hoping you can offer some advice on stopping pregnacare + because it contains vitamin K as I'm also on clexane & baby aspirin?  Have been taking pregnancare + since well before tx and have never been told not to, but yesterday I noticed on the side of the packet it says it shouldn't be taken with warfarin although it does state there is nothing to suspect problems with heparin or aspirin (or words to that effect).  This is the first I've heard of the contradiction so am a little   as whether I've done the wrong thing?  Am 25w2d and fretting. 

Thanks very much,

Bx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi B,

The level of Vitamin K in pregnancare isn't huge anyway . It doesn't affect the action of heparin or aspirin so is ok to use with them. Try not to worry all will be fine  

Maz x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Maz that's reassuring to know.

Always appreciate your help  

Bx


----------

